# Macap M5D on demand grinder



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all, I have a chance to buy a macap m5d on demand for £200. It's been used for retail purposes but I don't know how much action it's seen. I know very little about this grinder and wondered if this seemed like a decent price? Are there any known issues with them that I could look in to before making a decision? It would be my first standing grinder so I'm not in a rush to buy it if it's not right. Thanks.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Its an ok price, but if its been used in commercial environment you may have to factor in new burrs to your budget. The fact its on demand is nice but its burrs are slightly small (58mm). You could probably get a used super jolly in very good condition for the same price and thats got bigger burrs (64mm), but will have a doser so may not be as friendly for a domestic environment without doing a few clean sweep mods. Depends on what your are looking for, usability/size/looks or grind quality.

What machine will you be pairing it with?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Its an ok price, but if its been used in commercial environment you may have to factor in new burrs to your budget. The fact its on demand is nice but its burrs are slightly small (58mm). You could probably get a used super jolly in very good condition for the same price and thats got bigger burrs (64mm), but will have a doser so may not be as friendly for a domestic environment without doing a few clean sweep mods. Depends on what your are looking for, usability/size/looks or grind quality.
> 
> What machine will you be pairing it with?


thanks Rakesh. Will be pairing it with a used gaggia classic that should arrive this week. I've got a feldgrind on order but was just wondering if this was a bargain and therefore snapping up for times when I want to make multiple drinks in quick succession. Doesn't sound like it is a bargain so I'll probably let it go and just enjoy the feldgrind and classic when they arrive. This is my first venture in to proper espresso but I have a habit of upgraditis kicking in fast with hobbies lol


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> thanks Rakesh. Will be pairing it with a used gaggia classic that should arrive this week. I've got a feldgrind on order but was just wondering if this was a bargain and therefore snapping up for times when I want to make multiple drinks in quick succession. Doesn't sound like it is a bargain so I'll probably let it go and just enjoy the feldgrind and classic when they arrive. This is my first venture in to proper espresso but I have a habit of upgraditis kicking in fast with hobbies lol


Don't we all hahaha! It's not much of a bargain in my opinion but you will find yourself needing a bigger grinder for espresso, the Feldgrind although being a joy to use and own isn't the best for making espresso. Although it is perfect for brewed coffee.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Don't we all hahaha! It's not much of a bargain in my opinion but you will find yourself needing a bigger grinder for espresso, the Feldgrind although being a joy to use and own isn't the best for making espresso. Although it is perfect for brewed coffee.


fair enough I'll keep that in mind and keep an eye out for something better value. I enjoy my aeropress as well and am thinking of getting a kalita wave so hopefully the feldgrind will work well for those.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> fair enough I'll keep that in mind and keep an eye out for something better value. I enjoy my aeropress as well and am thinking of getting a kalita wave so hopefully the feldgrind will work well for those.


The Feldgrind will work perfect for those.


----------

